# Hurricane Ridge 07



## IF2004 (Apr 12, 2005)

Has anyone done it yet this year?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

No, I did it for the first time last year at the end of the summer...

Some teammates gave it a whirl a few weeks ago, but they got halfway up before it was too snowy to continue.

I am going to wait until may before I have a look...


----------



## IF2004 (Apr 12, 2005)

*did it today*

road conditions were perfect - dry and clear all the way.

2:05 from the base visitor's station to the one a the top. Not my most studly performance, but I'm still happy - it's only mid April and I was on my cross-bike with 32's.

Epic views on top!!


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

A couple teammates rode it after racing Tour de Dung #2 and a lunch. They said it was an epic day. Wish I had the time to join them.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

So the snow has all melted then?


----------



## IF2004 (Apr 12, 2005)

*still plenty of snow on top, just not on the road...*

View attachment 84752


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Now that looks like a great Saturday event. What's the route?


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

superjohnny said:


> Now that looks like a great Saturday event. What's the route?



Either start at Sea Level in Port Angeles and ride straight up the hill to the top. If you want a nice warm-up, in the past we have parked at Dungeness Spit state park and then ride our bikes to Port Angeles following local roads primarily as close the coast as possible and then ride up the hill. The second option is great if you have the extra time.


----------

